# Something wrong with spay incision almost 1 month after?



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I noticed this on Nyx the last couple days. Today I decided it was time to call the vet first thing. She has a blue stitch that pops in and out about an inch. The incision is also bleeding and has yellow discharge. What could be wrong? I know they are going to make me pay another exam fee and make me pay for surgery if its needed again. I wonder if he used non dissolving stitches internally by accident? She has NOT been licking


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Definitely take her in if it's been a month since the surgery. That wound should be closed and the stiches dissolved. The yellow discharge is likely pus, which would mean an infection. 
Is she eating/using the litter box normally? 

I'd have her looked at asap and the wound cleaned out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Also when you say 'pops in and out an inch', do you mean something is sticking out of the wound?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes the stitch comes out of the wound then sucks back in. Shes eating, drinking, peeing and doing everything else normally. I have no way to isolate her unfortunately.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

No way to isolate her? No bathroom or bedroom you can shut her in?

Yeah she definitely needs to go back to the vet. I don't think it's a huge deal though, it doesn't look THAT bad.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I cannot lock her into the only bathroom I have. The only other room is the storage room and thats where the gate is where their litter is. She screams all day and night when locked up and the last time this was done I got told by my landlord to silence the issue or leave. So I cannot lock her up sorry. The other cats dont bother her they just lay with her and snuggle.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Please take her in. Whatever is sticking out, isn't supposed to and keeps the wound from closing. Isolating won't help. She's very prone to infection with that open wound. It shouldn't be messed around with and the vet should fix it free of charge, that's clearly not normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I plan to call the vet first thing tomorrow and get her in as well. What should I say to the vet if they try to charge me for fixing it? I already know they will charge me an exam and charge me to remove the stitch however its done and for the antibiotics. Im gunna be paying $200 easily tomorrow (which is otherwise fine) but if it was a mistake they made...


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

How do you know for sure that they are going to charge you?

My kitty was spayed in October and when she went back for her checkup, they found a tiny little stitch popping out of her incision and they snipped it off and that was that. I didn't get charged for that.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

The first recheck is free she's already had one 2 weeks ago as it was getting info Ted but he said it was fine. I'm positive they will charge me to do whatever needs to be done but we will see tomorrow. I don't feel I should have to pay for it. It's not a matter of snipping it off there's more internally.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

squeekers said:


> The first recheck is free she's already had one 2 weeks ago as it was getting info Ted but he said it was fine. I'm positive they will charge me to do whatever needs to be done but we will see tomorrow. I don't feel I should have to pay for it. It's not a matter of snipping it off there's more internally.


Ohhh I see  Well I guess you'll cross that bridge when you get to it. Maybe it needs less care than you think it does, maybe it ends up being no big deal. Hope it doesn't cost too much!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Since that's a direct consequence of the spay that your vet performed, you shouldn't be charged either for a vet exam or for treatment. That said, it looks like either an internal suture is coming out, or an external suture was pulled inside during healing. Either way, it doesn't look to me like there would be any need for surgery. The vet should be able to put the suture out far enough to snip it off and remove it. That little wound could be flushed out and oral antibiotics prescribed to handle any internal infection.

I'd just call the vet and run her over there tomorrow to get it taken care of.

Laurie


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Im calling first thing. I tried pulling it, its still attached to something inside so I just left it. I was very gentle. So not sure how they are going to do that. The vet used dissolvable sutures she didnt need to go back for any removal. So could he of used non dissolvable instead accidentally? They will say I chose to get her spayed and took responsibility for any after care she may need regardless of the situation but I will see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

squeekers said:


> Im calling first thing. I tried pulling it, its still attached to something inside so I just left it.


The knot in still intact below the skin surface, but I expect the vet will be able to reach and snip the knot without having to open her up again.



> So could he of used non dissolvable instead accidentally?


I doubt it. Dissolvable sutures don't always dissolve the way they're supposed to. I've had that problem with a few of my own animals in the past.



> They will say I chose to get her spayed and took responsibility for any after care she may need regardless of the situation but I will see what they say tomorrow.


This isn't a matter of any sort of negligent aftercare on your part. If they won't handle this problem without charging you, I suggest you find a new vet to do business with in the future.

Laurie


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I am taking her in at 4pm today. They told me the exam is free but any treatment I have to pay for as in antibiotics, if they need to open her again etc. I plan to tell them since this is a direct consequence of the spay I really should not be charged a thing. But I doubt that will do anything we shall see. 

I doubt they will be able to get it without opening her up the hole barely fits the stitch through I dont want her being tortured and in pain while they stick things in her incision thats only a couple millimeters big


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Good luck and let us know what happens. I don't think they have to open her up again, but I'm not a vet. 
I can say that I would refuse to pay for whatever they have to do. And if there's a big fuss, I'd switch vets asap. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

They didnt charge for an exam. No antibiotics were needed. They glued her incision back up and snipped the stitch. Only thing I did not like was how she was screaming. They told me it was because she didnt like being restrained.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm glad that they were able to get her fixed up without much fuss. I imagine it was a bit uncomfortable when they tugged on the suture to get at the knot, but a moment or two of discomfort is a small price to pay for avoiding another surgical procedure.

I am a little surprised that they didn't dispense antibiotics for her. Did you mention the yellow discharge to the vet?

Laurie


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Yay so happy for you and your kitty!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

This now makes me worry.My cat was fixed by the feral cat Coalition and I released her back after the few days they told me to watch her. Once I adopted her I felt a stitch still in her but I didn't bring her back in. I haven't felt it lately and it has been months and she is fine but should I be worried that it is buried in her somewhere?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I mentioned the discharge and he said no need for antibiotics....so he didnt give me any. If he did though I would of paid for them but the last bunch was $12 I assume thats what it would of costed if he recommended them.


----------

